# POST YOUR FAVORITE HOPPER'S FROM TRUUCHA'S VIDEOS



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

POST YOUR FAVORITE HOPPER'S THAT HAS BEEN IN *TRUUCH'S VIDEOS* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND YES EVEN IF IT DOSENT HAVE *BUMP'S* STILL POST THAM UP!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

BIG JOHNS ELCO FROM *MAJESTICS *


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

NENE'S CUTLASS FROM *MAJESTICS *


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

NENE'S REGAL


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ROODSTER'S BIGBODY


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

RON'S WAGON FROM BLACK MAGIC


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

BIG JOHN'S ELCO AGAIN


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

CHINA MAN FROM STRICKLY GROVEN C.C.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

I KNOW YOU HOMIE'S HAVE A HOPPER YOU LIKE FROM TRUUCH'S VIDEO'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SO POST THAM


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

SPEEDY FROM HIGH CLASS C.C.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: skysthelimit, pimpin.B.F.E., big pimpin
*
YOU GUY'S KNOW YOU HAVE PICS POST THAM UP :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

rons 63 impala :thumbsup: post a pic up


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

V-MAX'S OF ULTIMATE HYDRAULICS


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

POST THAM HOPPER'S


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

TRUUCHA VOL 10 & 14 THE GOOD OL'DAYZ :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

I think this one was on 21. It was pounding back bumper! Loving it!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

NENE, ON THE STICK BLVD DAYZ


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

ANY PICTURES OF ROOSTER'S GREEN CUTTY????

MY TOP FEW WOULD BE: 
ROOSTERS GREEN CUTTY
V MAXS 61 VERT
BIG JOHN'S ELCO
ROOSTER'S BIG BODY

edit- AND THAT POS ORANGE CADDY j/k :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


IN NO SPECIFIC ORDER.... :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Feb 22 2006, 06:33 PM~4904939
> *TRUUCHA VOL 10 & 14 THE GOOD OL'DAYZ :biggrin:
> *


 WHAT'S UP HOMIE HAVE YOU BEEN HOPPING YOUR NEW HOPPER? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Feb 22 2006, 06:43 PM~4905018
> *NENE, ON THE STICK BLVD DAYZ
> *


THAT SHIT HIT'S BACK BUMPER ALL DAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## ridNspokes (Dec 15, 2005)

I like that redrum cutlass   

Any more pics of that?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i would say nene's black cutty hands down


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

i like homeboy with the white box from my way... that fool stays cracking me up...... :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

*biggeazy-e Posted Today, 02:02 PM 
i like homeboy with the white box from my way... that fool stays cracking me up......
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THAT FOOL STAY CALLING PPL OUT TO HOPP..BUT HELL YA HOMIE HE'S FUCKIN FUNNY*


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ridNspokes_@Feb 24 2006, 10:13 AM~4918925
> *I like that redrum cutlass
> 
> Any more pics of that?
> *


NAH HOMIE THAT'S THE ONLY PIC I HAVE :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 23 2006, 10:21 PM~4916583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

heres one


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 22 2006, 07:37 PM~4904968
> *I think this one was on 21. It was pounding back bumper! Loving it!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie .. It dont work to bad for a dancer. Thank for the props. I like this pic


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

I like the black truck in this one......Im kinda partial to it :biggrin:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

fuckem they all suck


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

You my frend are a hater :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

you goto take that thing out to talk like that yoda.......sooooo get it out 

the black truck that is.


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 1 2006, 06:37 PM~4955864
> *you goto take that thing out to talk like that yoda.......sooooo get it out
> 
> the black truck that is.
> *


it ready, but i aint seen nothing round here worth to raise it up and flip it over over and fuck it up for :biggrin:


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Mar 1 2006, 05:31 PM~4955819
> *fuckem they all suck
> *


Well if they all suck why are you on this topic. I think your hatin because your truck sucks. And if nit dont suck put up or shut up.


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Mar 1 2006, 05:31 PM~4955819
> *fuckem they all suck
> *


All we can say here is put up or shut up. If your shit is worth posting then post it, or get off the topic.


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

u wanna suck tha cock? if not your worthless too me


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Damn why all the hatred? And man it aint right to talk to a lady like that.


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Mar 1 2006, 06:04 PM~4955965
> *u wanna suck tha cock? if not your worthless too me
> *


I only such the cock of a world champ, you know like m husband!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

thats what i like to here, woman that know what too do.


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

bla bla bla bla bla bla !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 06:02 PM~4955955
> *All we can say here is put up or shut up.  If your shit is worth posting then post it, or get off the topic.
> *


his truck got stuck against the roof at southern showdown a couple years back...


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Mar 1 2006, 06:41 PM~4956191
> *his truck got stuck against the roof at southern showdown a couple years back...
> *



I dont stick around to get lead poisoning. Never seen him at a golo show!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 06:20 PM~4956069
> *I only such the cock of a world champ, you know like m husband!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


dont lie what about trixies..........and by the way they said hoppers not some gay ass dancers. lol


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

but he responded with robbis dancer in there. you its kinda like someone talking shit about the malibu!!! You take that shit seriousley. And about trixies, if you dont remember it it didnt happen!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Damn sounds like I really missed one hell of a weekend.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 06:43 PM~4956202
> *I dont stick around to get lead poisoning.  Never seen him at a golo show!!!!!!
> *


trust me... golo shows are not all that special... :uh:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 06:49 PM~4956237
> *but he responded with robbis dancer in there.  you its kinda like someone talking shit about the malibu!!! You take that shit seriousley.  And about trixies, if you dont remember it it didnt happen!!!! :biggrin:
> *


know im bullshitting but you dont remember ....................well nevermind see you in indy. :0


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

Because there are rules that why most people cant compete. But to each his or her own


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2006, 06:57 PM~4956274
> *know im bullshitting but you dont remember ....................well nevermind see you in indy.  :0
> *


Remeber we are going to the male review


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 06:58 PM~4956277
> *Because there are rules that why most people cant compete. But to each his or her own
> *



oh yeah... that's it... :uh: :uh: :uh: the politics involved are stupidly out of control and have been for years... and it's only gonna get worse.


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2006, 06:57 PM~4956274
> *know im bullshitting but you dont remember ....................well nevermind see you in indy.  :0
> *


are u guys staying at the house?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 06:59 PM~4956287
> *Remeber we are going to the male review
> *


wait i wasnt at trixies i dont know what your talking about :biggrin:


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Mar 1 2006, 06:59 PM~4956291
> *oh yeah... that's it... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  the politics involved are stupidly out of control and have been for years... and it's only gonna get worse.
> *



I thought inches didnt have any thing to do with politics


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 07:00 PM~4956297
> *are u guys staying at the house?
> *


hell no i might get molested again :cheesy:


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2006, 07:01 PM~4956301
> *wait i wasnt at trixies i dont know what your talking about :biggrin:
> *


guess you weren't at the show either since that is where you said you would go with me!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 07:01 PM~4956309
> *I thought inches didnt have any thing to do with politics
> *


yes, you'd think that... wouldn't you. but it's not just that... it's who gets away with what and even who scores what in the dance competition...


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2006, 07:03 PM~4956315
> *hell no i might get molested again :cheesy:
> *


I will make sure Mike and Robbi dont touch you!


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

let me try this


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 07:04 PM~4956328
> *I will make sure Mike and Robbi dont touch you!
> *


thank god even though that 19 year old black girl i wouldnt hittin  oh yeah back on topic one of my favorites


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Mar 1 2006, 07:04 PM~4956334
> *let me try this
> *


Thats ok let me try this again


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

yup it worked  That's my favorite!!!....well 1 of them :biggrin: I'll be in Indy


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Mar 1 2006, 07:04 PM~4956334
> *let me try this
> *



damn.... that's a nice pancake... especially for someone that old. whether I'm talking about you or the car is the question...


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

Sorry, let me try this


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Starting it's 14th year...catch up


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

Party at the house Sat night for indy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm cooking!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 07:07 PM~4956351
> *Sorry, let me try this
> *


he's come a long way and I'm glad to see it... there were a lot of fires that preceeded the success... by the way incase I forgot to say this... congrats on the super show win Rob.


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Mar 1 2006, 08:07 PM~4956350
> *damn.... that's a nice pancake... especially for someone that old. whether I'm talking about you or the car is the question...
> *



LOL what's up bro ...Yup pretty old huh...I'm still lovin it..I still feel like a kid


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

ooohhh I wanna try this. When I was the switchman.


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 08:09 PM~4956365
> *I'm cooking!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Can we bring steak's ???


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Mar 1 2006, 07:09 PM~4956360
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Starting it's 14th year...catch up
> *


as far as I know... the only other car that been in competition that long was 7-up... and it's gone, so I guess the title is yours Gizmo... you have the oldest one... haha... old fart!!!


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Mar 1 2006, 07:10 PM~4956372
> *he's come a long way and I'm glad to see it... there were a lot of fires that preceeded the success... by the way incase I forgot to say this... congrats on the super show win Rob.
> *



Rob says thinks!!


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

I mean he says thanks


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what are we eating


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUICEDLUDE_@Mar 1 2006, 07:10 PM~4956377
> *ooohhh I wanna try this. When I was the switchman.
> *



see, now it's not really as high as it looks... davy's just standing 80 feet away and he's only 4 feet tall...lol


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2006, 07:13 PM~4956389
> *what are we eating
> *


its not what we eat its what we drink!!!!


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Let Michelle cook hamburgers, them things are delicious.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

whats up mark another favorite and forget that the fat kid wants food


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Mar 1 2006, 09:13 PM~4956393
> *see, now it's not really as high as it looks... davy's just standing 80 feet away and he's only 4 feet tall...lol
> *


Now thats just wrong....but true....lol


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUICEDLUDE_@Mar 1 2006, 07:14 PM~4956398
> *Let Michelle cook hamburgers, them things are delicious.
> *



Will never have anything like them!!!


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Never and Im with Jimmy the fat kid wants food, and you know Im fat... :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2006, 07:13 PM~4956389
> *what are we eating
> *


I like the Malibu... it's the first car I got to see him OFFICIALLY complete a super show round with LOL!!!


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

i'll try to bring some good apple shine Or maybe peach


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUICEDLUDE_@Mar 1 2006, 07:17 PM~4956426
> *Never and Im with Jimmy the fat kid wants food, and you know Im fat... :biggrin:
> *


what's wrong... you tired of Puerto Rican food???


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Mar 1 2006, 08:12 PM~4956383
> *as far as I know... the only other car that been in competition that long was 7-up... and it's gone, so I guess the title is yours Gizmo... you have the oldest one... haha... old fart!!!
> *




LOL...yyyyyaaaahhhh :biggrin: I win I'm the oldest ..Now where is my medamucil


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Mar 1 2006, 09:18 PM~4956435
> *what's wrong... you tired of Puerto Rican food???
> *


Nah, but once you've eaten one of them burgers man you just start craving em.


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUICEDLUDE_@Mar 1 2006, 07:19 PM~4956447
> *Nah, but once you've eaten one of them burgers man you just start craving em.
> *


Yeah I know, but you should try my strawberry pie!! P.S. Robs trying to call you, turn your phone on.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Mar 1 2006, 07:17 PM~4956429
> *I like the Malibu... it's the first car I got to see him OFFICIALLY complete a super show round with LOL!!!
> *


oh ive completed alot of them just got disqualified in almost as many as i have competed in.........remember one world champion year


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Michelle when you getting your grill :0 ....here are some of my fav hoppers....I am a bit bias though :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2006, 07:26 PM~4956498
> *oh ive completed alot of them just got disqualified in almost as many as i have competed in.........remember one world champion year
> *


hey... I had no control over that... You know how I felt about that one!!!


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 1 2006, 07:27 PM~4956506
> *Michelle when you getting your grill  :0 ....here are some of my fav hoppers....I am a bit bias though :biggrin:
> *


I like mine white!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

pearly white :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 09:28 PM~4956521
> *I like mine white!!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2006, 07:29 PM~4956522
> *pearly white :0
> *


maybe


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 08:28 PM~4956521
> *I like mine white!!!!
> *


I want mine GREEN  Maybe this year in N.Y. I'll try to get one :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 07:30 PM~4956525
> *maybe
> *


you have just confirmed you are sick


----------



## dancingwife (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Mar 1 2006, 07:30 PM~4956527
> *I want mine GREEN  Maybe this year in N.Y. I'll try to get one :biggrin:
> *


Hit up Piper he is a jewler-auctioneer-real estate agent - real estate apraiser - hydro guy - dog breeder - ??????????????????????????


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dancingwife_@Mar 1 2006, 08:32 PM~4956543
> *Hit up Piper he is a jewler-auctioneer-real estate agent - real estate apraiser - hydro guy - dog breeder - ??????????????????????????
> *



LOL :cheesy: :cheesy: No shit ...Humnahumnahumnahumna He's an all around guy


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sold to the guy in the g unit shirt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2006, 07:31 PM~4956531
> *you have just confirmed you are sick
> *


THATS A FUCKIN CLEAN G-BODY :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

alex MAJESTIC CHICAGO built and SHOW AND GO/MAJESTICS DETROIT painted


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

* HERE'S MY LINK LOT'S OF HOPPERS CHECK THAM OUT * :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 1 2006, 11:57 PM~4957023
> *alex MAJESTIC CHICAGO built and SHOW AND GO/MAJESTICS DETROIT painted
> *


and being stalked  after mine is painted ofcourse :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

its all good, thats what they are built for arent they


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 1 2006, 10:21 PM~4957141
> * HERE'S MY LINK LOT'S OF HOPPERS  CHECK THAM OUT   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Without a doubt, this one is the most beautiful hopper I've seen.... :cheesy: :0


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 2 2006, 11:05 PM~4963758
> *Without a doubt, this one is the most beautiful hopper I've seen.... :cheesy:  :0
> *


i second that :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 2 2006, 08:05 PM~4963758
> *Without a doubt, this one is the most beautiful hopper I've seen.... :cheesy:  :0
> *


ALSO BIG JOHNS ELCO FROM MAJESTICS :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thank you guys, we put alot of work into making sure the car was nice, the only parts left unchromed or uncandied were the tires and weatherstrip and oh yeah it won 1st in class the the las vegas supershow. show me another hopper that did that. but i can say look out for rollerz next year with the 63 and revamped hulk


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

they all lookin killer to me.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=494804]


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

whats up jessie ! uffin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 23 2006, 09:07 PM~5300921
> *whats up jessie ! uffin:
> *


how's ur cadi coming along?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

seems like these guys come out with a new car every year, i wouldnt mind buying one of those boxes. take the pumps and batts just leave the rest ugly or not. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

my favorite is the one without the bumper





















































:uh:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Any one got pics of the hoppers back in tha day with the stair battery racks ?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

truucha is not that old :biggrin:


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

:biggrin: spikes regal


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

boy he dredged up a old as topic. O well my fav is the amigo from carl casper, mine :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 10 2006, 01:38 AM~5016257
> *[attachmentid=494804]
> *


I wonder if this was the first car to get stuck? Just think it's before Italians.


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

And got the front bumper.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 10 2006, 02:38 AM~5016257
> *[attachmentid=494804]
> *


ANDYS THATS WHERE IT ALL STARTED FOR ME AS A KID IN THE LATE 70S SEEING HIS CAR HOP :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

I THINK HE WAS THE FIRST TO FLIP ALSO


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

thanks jimmy i knew someone liked my car... show and go painted doing the damm thing.... clean hopper thats how the M doit


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Anybody got pics of psycho's linc that used to get up.....


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 22 2006, 02:29 PM~4903207
> *
> 
> 
> ...












your favourite hopper is on big rims now..... :angry:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 23 2006, 10:21 PM~4916583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this duece from stylistics is always on the bumper


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 22 2006, 02:37 PM~4903228
> *
> 
> 
> ...



all day big T from the big I puttin it down for sure.
ps three licks back bumper and its coming back down with no assistance... :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Mar 15 2007, 01:44 PM~7484934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Forget the impala, WTF is up with that shoe?!? :uh:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Ghetto shit.....


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Mar 15 2007, 12:45 PM~7484940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: they said best hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2007, 12:44 PM~7484625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deoxwithreal4life_@Mar 17 2007, 12:53 AM~7495225
> *:biggrin: they said best hoppers :biggrin:
> *


used to be a decent street hopper, now its one step away to roll 30s....... A serious downgrade.....


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deoxwithreal4life_@Mar 17 2007, 12:53 AM~7495225
> *:biggrin: they said best hoppers :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: dam homie !! sad to see some nice ride go to this but u should of known with the paint he is out to impress people not to show what he likes :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: it was nice has a low low


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 15 2007, 12:44 PM~7484625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


esta con madre homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: all the way


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## 19cutty84 (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bumperbasher_@Mar 17 2007, 07:07 AM~7495500
> *gangsta
> *


Anybody know what truucha video this cutty is on?


The brownish cutty 
un gallo fino


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

Should be vol 25....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

MY FAVORITE!!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2007, 08:06 PM~7503302
> *MY FAVORITE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

THAT'S MY CAR RIGHT THERE..... :biggrin: 










:thumbsup: 










THAT'S RIGHT (2) CROWN'S ON THE CAR...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Mar 15 2007, 01:44 PM~7484934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is the screen hooked to?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 19 2007, 02:12 AM~7505035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

Todd's 61 Bubble top from VOL24


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## WICKED-MIKEY (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Bumber-ENT (Mar 1, 2007)

were do i get those shoes


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

GOODTIMES BABY ALL DAY


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 10 2006, 09:38 AM~5016257
> *[attachmentid=494804]
> *


x2

the man that started it all

ANDY'S HYDRAULICS


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

bring your favorite hopper to our show


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Feb 22 2006, 09:09 PM~4903056
> *BIG JOHNS ELCO FROM MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


thats got to be 1 of my favorite hoppers, along with V maxx YELLOW 61 and the ORANGE 61 from the majestics.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## Bumperchecker81 (Jul 6, 2006)

Major Props to Happy and Todd for not only slappin bumper, But doing it full custom on that ass.


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumperchecker81_@Apr 13 2007, 10:47 PM~7687782
> *Major Props to Happy and Todd for not only slappin bumper, But doing it full custom on that ass.
> *


X2!


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

got to love hi low still up der and also black magic homies uffin:


----------

